# belt replacement



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I have the harbor freight 10×18 lathe. I found out that the belt is partially broken. I am still using it but not for long. so far I haven't found anything about how to change the belt. I have now experience with machine work no do I have the tools what should i do thsanks


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Your horrible freight is broken already. Haul it out to the curb and save up for a decent lathe.
Even the old craftsman lathes are miles better


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

belts break


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

You will need to remove the spindle - at least enough to get the belt past the end of it. That will involve loosening and removing the hand wheel, as well as loosening the set screws holding the pulley in place. That lathe is basically identical to the Grizzly H8259 (and there are Rikon and Rockler clones as well), and the Grizzly manual explains changing the belt in more detail. The HF manual doesn't even address the issue.

Get the Grizzly manual from here










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow, two folks even more harsh than I am.

Belts may not be identical but they should be an industry standard. Note that the US spec for a V-belt is different than the Eastern spec. You can google and look at belt manufactures sites for the details.

If it is a multi-rib belt, just get a good one. I prefer Gates whenever. If a V-belt, try to get one that is cogged. Most V belts are designed for greater than 2 1/8 inch pulley, and about half the machines out there violate that, A cogged belt, and one made by a quality company, will run much smoother.

Don't get trapped by an official :HF, Griz,etc part number. Look at the belt. It should have ( one) of the industry sizes on it.

There, more than you thought you needed to know about belts. They are critical in how smooth it runs.

FWIW, all those machines are made from the same castings. Accessories may vary with brand. Motors usually do. Who assembles it may rotate between about 4 factories in China. How good it is depends on the finish spec the brand pays for. HF does not seem to spec cleaning the sand off before painting. I expect Rikon does.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the suggestioin on the belt, this belt is a ribbed flat belt about 5/16 wide


----------



## michigaloot (Sep 5, 2020)

This should help… For the Rikon. A bit of work but pretty straight forward.






I have this little lathe. Nice piece of kit.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I started out with the Rockler Excelsior version. As brad pointed out with the Grizzly instruction book. Exact same lathe with different paint jobs. 
Here is your belt on Rockler's web site. 
https://www.rockler.com/excelsior-mini-lathe-replacement-belt

Quick edit, I see the Rockler belt is oversold till 2/5/21
So I went to HF web site. they show it as a part they have. 
Only two parts listed. And no online order, but a phone order number. 1-800-444-3353
Central Machinery
10 in. x 18 in. 5 Speed 1/2 HP Benchtop Wood Lathe
Item# 65345
Part# Description Diagram Ref# Price
11073 DRIVE BELT 1 PC 26 $8.66
12937 TAILSTOCK HANDWHEEL 4 $10.49

https://www.harborfreight.com/5-speed-bench-top-wood-lathe-65345.html?_br_psugg_q=lathe


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Pantyhose is the old emergency fan belt fix …


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thankjs for the information John, i have been looking at u tubes and there was one for a Rikon that is almost the same as Mine the only notable difference is it looks shorter. I do have a question what size panty hose should i use


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

What size do you normally wear?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

don't I'll have to ask my wife


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Well now, macho men, you have clearly not spent much time in the high mountains. Seriously, panty hose were by far the best thing before under-armor was invented. Remember the first rule of mountaineering: COTTON KILLS

Karda, ribbed flat. Excellent. Just get a quality brand like Gates, Dayco, Continental etc. Don't bother with OEM supplier replacement. It wil have numbers on it. Google them.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks for the brand name. I found a video where the guy gives the numbers of the belt he is replacing as well as the one he thinks will work better


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> don t I ll have to ask my wife
> 
> - Karda


I think he was asking Madmark2


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok i have watched a couple videos that make the belt replacement simple and trouble free, what can go wrong. That is where I get tripped up is when what was supposed to be a simple straight forward job don't go right.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I have my belt and am ready to disassemble but which way do you loosen the hand wheel and how do you hold the spindle Mine doesn't have a spindle lock


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Looks like its left hand threaded. 
I found this video, hope it helps.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks John while I am in there do I need to lubricate anything


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

These are all knock offs from the old Jet 1018, though the one I have is a 6 speed, (It's an old one from before the Jet was painted white, mine is blue)

I'm just commenting on the re-assembly, as these lathes have (or should have) a waved thin washer between the handwheel and the rear spindle bearing.

Do not tighten the handwheel all the way tight, bad for the bearings, the wave washer takes up the expansion from the spindle if it gets wormer or colder, so just snug it up and back it off 1/8 to 1/4 turn.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks, no washer on my lathe I got it apart ok does it need to be lubricated before reassembly


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

> thanks, no washer on my lathe I got it apart ok does it need to be lubricated before reassembly
> 
> - Karda


I don't know that for certain, but most of the lathes have greased for life bearings, so these do not need to be lubricated.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

got the belt replaced 2 problems the #1 belt is so tight that the motor does not lower after belt is on the wheels is this to tight. #2 there is a noise and I don't think it is a Bering ( have a stethoscope ) sounds like the sound my wife complains about when the brakes on the car are real cold sub zero, she call it ice in the breaks


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I recorded the noise, this is at 2200 rpm a 750 rpms its not as loud but the same. The belt is so tight there is no adjustment to the motor the belt is 240J


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

> I recorded the noise, this is at 2200 rpm a 750 rpms its not as loud but the same. The belt is so tight there is no adjustment to the motor the belt is 240J
> 
> - Karda


Seems like you do need a longer belt, if the belt is too tight.

maybe you can make the motor adjustment a little longer (file it deeper)


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

what size belt do I need, where can I buy a belt by size. This belt was advertised as a replacement for that lathe. I fixed the noise, I didn't notice that the rear bearing was half out of the race, I knocked it back in everything is fine


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Maybe use a link belt?

https://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I'll keep that in mind


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> got the belt replaced 2 problems, #1 the belt is so tight that the motor does not lower after belt is on the wheels is this to tight.
> 
> - Karda


When you say the motor does not lower. Are you needing to force the belt onto the pully's? Is there enough play/adjustment that you can move the belt ok? 
If you can move the motor enough to adjust the belt ok, it does not need to lower much. So long as you can lock it in its place. And the new belt will most likely stretch a little with time.
The weight of the motor should be just about enough weight for proper tension. So if you are forcing the belt on, and its really tight, then you will put to much stress on the bearings. But if you do have just enough play to adjust ok, and can lock the motor in place when you are done. Run it.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

the belt goes on quite hard and holds the motor as high as it will go so it will not lift for adjustment, I can change wells but I have to roll the belt over to free both ends. I contacted the seller maybe he sent me the wrong one. I have a video on this lathe I will see if he mentions belt size


----------



## Leovanderloo (Apr 28, 2016)

> Maybe use a link belt?
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/vibration-free-link-belt-43771.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

How long is the new belt? The Grizzly manual for their identical lathe says it is 625mm which is 24.6063". Measure the old one too and compare ( it may have stretched a little).


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I sure the old one has stretched but that doesn't change the fact that the motor is as high as it will go and I have to force the belt to several wheels smaller to change speeds, entirely to tight. I'll measure the new belt tomorrow. I contacted the seller and he insists I received the right belt


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I only suggested you measure it because you said you ordered one that was recommended to be better. If it's not the correct length, it won't work well. You can also measure around the pulleys and compare that too. I keep a seamstress measuring tape in the shop for measuring around curved shapes and around pulleys or belts.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

sorry i didn't mean to snap. i got a refund so i will try again


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

AFAIK, you can still buy them from HF.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok i'll try that do they stock them or do you have to order them


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> ok i ll try that do they stock them or do you have to order them
> - Karda


Doubt they stock them in the store. Web page for that lathe shows a 1-800 number to call to order replacement parts, along with a listing of parts available (currently just the hand wheel and belt).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

Pretty sure this is the same belt at Rockler. . The Excelsior is one of the clones shone in post #3 above. Web site shows it in stock.  Rikon parts shows in stock for their version of the lathe as well. I haven't looked to see if sites like ereplacement parts have them.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

ok thanks I'll see if rockler has them for a while they didn't


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

> ok thanks I ll see if rockler has them for a while they didn t
> 
> - Karda


Karda do you have an auto parts store near you? Take the belt from the lathe and have them cross match the numbers for a belt. They can have a belt for you in a day or two.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I checked the rockler site in question about the belt for the excelsior lathe they said the belt is a 240J that is the replacement belt I have that is too small. I measured the belts the old belt is 25 3/8 " and the new belt is 24 5/8 ". I'll call HF tomorrow


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I got my new replacement belt today and it fits, but now I can't get it to run straight. I put the belt on the first speed then turn the hand wheel forward and it runs of the wheel by about half its width. I got the upper and lower wheels as lined up as I can. What did I do wrong this time. The first pic is the belt run off the second is before I turned the wheel


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

oops both pics are the same, here is the before


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Your pulleys appear to be out of alignment. Should be as simple as loosening a set screw, positioning the pulley and re-tightening the screw.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been moving the top pull back and forth and nothing seems to work


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I have been monkeying with this pully for hours and I can't get the pullys to line up. I moved the top pully over as far as I could and now the belt is full on the first pully but it runs off the bottom pully. Could the belt be on backwards


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I assume you have the ribs on the inside?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

yes


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am embarrassed to admit this, I found out why the belt was running off the pully I had a brainfart, the belt was on backwards


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I got the right belt on and it works but now its slipping I can't get it tight enough. Is there anything I can do short of replacing it.does ant body know of a better belt and the #. One of the replacements I ordered on ebay Is a D & D 240J but that belt is to tight there is now slack for adjustment, the dealer claimed it is the right size. I would use tis if I dared but I don't want to ruin the bearings thanks


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I wonder if it stretched when you had it on inside out? Did you happen to measure the length when it was new? How long is it now?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

never thought of that no I didn't measure it


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I just noticed, I finished the outside of my bowl and when I am sanding I can lean hard on the sandpaper and it doesn't slow the lathe, why then does the bowl gouge slow it when the cut just start to get aggressive. And the belt seems tight. What else would cause the bowl to hesitate and almost stop. everything is tight thanks


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

A little slippage is okay. It actually helps prevent bad things from happening when you get a bad catch but it should not slip when things are cutting well. I usually recommend for beginners trying bowl turning for the first time to leave the belt a little looser than normal because it makes mistakes less scary. I suppose that on a small lathe a really aggressive cut might cause slippage but that usually only happened on my similar mini-lathe when I had a really heavy, unbalanced chuck of wood.

How far can you deflect the belt when it is tight? You should be able to push it in less than half an inch. Does the adjustment bottom out before the belt tightens or is there still more room to tighten?

You might try cleaning the pulleys with some mineral spirits just to make sure that there is nothing on them making it slick. Perhaps running the pulley inside out left something on the pulleys. I've never used one but perhaps a belt dressing would help, though I think they are typically used on V-belts?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

The lathe quit when I was sanding, the wheel was lose, fixed works right


----------

